

Dish, Echostar agree to pay TiVo $500M to settle patent litigation - grellas
http://paidcontent.org/article/419-dish-echostar-settle-long-running-patent-dispute-with-500-million-to-ti/

======
kenjackson
Only took seven years. Here's to seeing Apple v Samsung having a conclusion in
2018. :-)

------
r00fus
Dish's stock is up 19% in today's trading, so this must be an albatross off
their back.

I'm guessing TiVo wasn't exactly happy with the agreement after 7 years of
long struggle.

